# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Moore High School/Westmoore High School

## MonkeesFan

What are they building next to the high school? I am guessing a new gym?

----------


## Jesseda

Its 3 stories tall at moore high, i was told its the new area for 9th graders, dont know if its true though

----------


## andimthomas

They're building a new gym for Westmoore and a new auditorium for Moore. And Southmoore is getting four additional classrooms added to the second floor.

----------


## Jesseda

cool, good t know. Moore high keeps expanding and expanding, i wonder when east moore highschool will be in the works. there is alot of homes being built in the n. e part of the city

----------


## MonkeesFan

> They're building a new gym for Westmoore and a new auditorium for Moore. And Southmoore is getting four additional classrooms added to the second floor.


Thanks! Glad to see Westmoore getting a new gym, they sorely need one, too bad they could not build a football stadium but there is no place to build one, oh well!

----------


## SOONER8693

> Thanks! Glad to see Westmoore getting a new gym, they sorely need one, too bad they could not build a football stadium but there is no place to build one, oh well!


Leave it to the geniuses in  Moore public schools.  Southmoore, 2+ years old and getting new classrooms. Westmoore is still holding classes in some portables. It's a miracle Westmoore is getting anything new.  When the district was divided up to accomodate the new southern high school, it was all done to  screw Westmoore and weaken WHS in athletics, academics, and any other way possible. Done by the Moore old school faction. Tired of being hammered by Westmoore in everything.  Very frustrating. Things never change in good ole Moore.

----------


## rcjunkie

> Leave it to the geniuses in  Moore public schools.  Southmoore, 2+ years old and getting new classrooms. Westmoore is still holding classes in some portables. It's a miracle Westmoore is getting anything new.  When the district was divided up to accomodate the new southern high school, it was all done to  screw Westmoore and weaken WHS in athletics, academics, and any other way possible. Done by the Moore old school faction. Tired of being hammered by Westmoore in everything.  Very frustrating. Things never change in good ole Moore.


Pure BS

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Leave it to the geniuses in  Moore public schools.  Southmoore, 2+ years old and getting new classrooms. Westmoore is still holding classes in some portables. It's a miracle Westmoore is getting anything new.  When the district was divided up to accomodate the new southern high school, it was all done to  screw Westmoore and weaken WHS in athletics, academics, and any other way possible. Done by the Moore old school faction. Tired of being hammered by Westmoore in everything.  Very frustrating. Things never change in good ole Moore.


That is just wrong!

----------


## jn1780

> Leave it to the geniuses in  Moore public schools.  Southmoore, 2+ years old and getting new classrooms. Westmoore is still holding classes in some portables. It's a miracle Westmoore is getting anything new.  When the district was divided up to accomodate the new southern high school, it was all done to  screw Westmoore and weaken WHS in athletics, academics, and any other way possible. Done by the Moore old school faction. Tired of being hammered by Westmoore in everything.  Very frustrating. Things never change in good ole Moore.


What? Westmoore received the most expensive item of this particular bond: A new gym and band room.

On a related note, does anyone know if Westmoore will keep all three gyms or will they convert the practice gym into something else?

----------


## SOONER8693

> Pure BS


Whatever. I assume you know what whatever means?

----------


## SOONER8693

> What? Westmoore received the most expensive item of this particular bond: A new gym and band room.
> 
> On a related note, does anyone know if Westmoore will keep all three gyms or will they convert the practice gym into something else?


Keeping them.

----------


## rcjunkie

> Whatever. I assume you know what whatever means?


It means to admit your wrong without admitting it. You comment that Southmoore was built and gets more just to weaken Westmoore is absurd. It's like Barry Switzer use to say about beating teams by 50 plus points, "if you don't like getting your butts kicked, practice harder and get better".

----------


## dankrutka

If Westmoore has been weakened then it is not evident. Westmoore is one of the top few high schools in the state academically. It's better than it's ever been.

----------


## Spartan

> Leave it to the geniuses in  Moore public schools.  Southmoore, 2+ years old and getting new classrooms. Westmoore is still holding classes in some portables. It's a miracle Westmoore is getting anything new.  When the district was divided up to accomodate the new southern high school, it was all done to  screw Westmoore and weaken WHS in athletics, academics, and any other way possible. Done by the Moore old school faction. Tired of being hammered by Westmoore in everything.  Very frustrating. Things never change in good ole Moore.


It's true. I remember like 4-5 years ago when I was at Westmoore, many classes where I had to sit on the floor because we were too overcrowded or didn't have enough desks. It was ridiculous. Westmoore was still a really good high school then, no idea how it is today though.

----------


## CS_Mike

> Leave it to the geniuses in  Moore public schools.  Southmoore, 2+ years old and getting new classrooms. Westmoore is still holding classes in some portables. It's a miracle Westmoore is getting anything new.  When the district was divided up to accomodate the new southern high school, it was all done to  screw Westmoore and weaken WHS in athletics, academics, and any other way possible. Done by the Moore old school faction. Tired of being hammered by Westmoore in everything.  Very frustrating. Things never change in good ole Moore.


This makes zero sense to me.  If someone had been trying to show favor to Southmoore when the boundaries were being drawn up, why would they have sent all of the Highland West kids to Southmoore when the majority of that school's students are closer to Westmoore?  If someone really wanted to screw Westmoore over, they could have given half or all of the lower-income Highland West students to Westmoore and the remainder of the Brink kids (Southmoore gets half currently) to Southmoore.  As it stands now, Southmoore is the only high school of the three that qualifies as a low-income school by federal standards.  I wouldn't exactly call that a coveted distinction.

Also, if you build a new school and have to take students away from others in order to populate it, how do you NOT weaken the other schools in some manner?  If you're doing it fairly, you're going to pull some talented students away no matter what you do.  Would you rather they have cherry-picked the bad kids and sent them all to Southmoore?

I'll also point out that Southmoore has teachers without classrooms (not even a portable) that must travel from room to room throughout the day, so it's not like they don't have a need for new classrooms.

----------


## Spartan

Was Moore a low-income school?

----------


## CS_Mike

Neither Moore nor Westmoore were on the list prior to Southmoore's existence.  The source that I'm referencing is the list that the US Dept of Education uses to determine eligibility for teacher's seeking student load forgiveness.

https://www.tcli.ed.gov/CBSWebApp/tc...hoolSearch.jsp

----------


## SOONER8693

Been employed in the district 30+ years. I have a pretty good read on how this district works and where most of the skeletons are hid.  Westmoore has rebounded nicely and will continue to  do so. Academically the other 2 schools will likely never  meausre up to WHS. The demographics and ethnicity advantanges WHS had/has won't change enough for the others to catch up.  When Southmoore is no longer the "flavor of the week", Westmoore will most likely overcome all the attempts to weaken it. And, Westmoore has  numerous traveling teachers with no  permenant room, as well as classes in portables. One more thing, other than varsity football, Westmoore pretty much schooled Southmoore in most sports this year.

----------

